
Test of 'Impossible' EmDrive Space Engine Passes Peer Review - foolrush
http://www.space.com/34797-impossible-space-engine-emdrive-study-published.html
======
teilo
This has been duped repeatedly. Previous discussion here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12995125](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12995125)

